# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  τα πουλια μου σε large εκδοση.....

## mpapad

Για χάρη της Σούλας που... ή μου τα έχει σπάσει επειδή έτσι της αρέσει.... ή... λίγω ηλικίας δεν βλέπει και....  μου την λέει συνέχεια για τις μικροσκοπικές μου φωτογραφίες στα πουλιά μου, ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ και ΕΜΑΘΑ σας παραθέτω τα πουλιά μου σε extra-large εκδοχή!!!

Αφιερωμένο στη Σούλα μας!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τι ωραια μεγαλα πουλια!!!
Να σου ζησουν Μαρια!!
παντα ΚΑΘΑΡΑ!!!
ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ!!!

----------


## mpapad

> Τι ωραια μεγαλα πουλια!!!
> Να σου ζησουν Μαρια!!
> παντα ΚΑΘΑΡΑ!!!
> ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ!!!


για.. πρόσεχε  τα λόγια σου!!!  μην κοροϊδεύεις την μανούλα γιατί πληγώνεται!!!!

----------


## mpapad



----------


## mpapad



----------


## ria

βρε μαρια κοκκινα ματια εχουν ή ετσι τα βγαζει η καμερα?????? αυτο στην 2η φωτο το εχω ερωτευτει φτου φτου σκορδα!!!!!!!

----------


## mpapad



----------


## mpapad

> βρε μαρια κοκκινα ματια εχουν ή ετσι τα βγαζει η καμερα?????? αυτο στην 2η φωτο το εχω ερωτευτει φτου φτου σκορδα!!!!!!!


από το φλας είναι....

----------


## ria

> από το φλας είναι....


ειπα και γω !! παντως ειναι πολυ ομορφο αυτο το καφε μπεζ που κανει σε συνδιασμο με το κιτρινο..η μαμα τι χρωμα ειναι???

----------


## douke-soula

πρωτα  απ`ολα να ευχαριστησω την Μαρια που εισακουσε την παρακληση μου για μεγαλυτερες φωτογραφιες (εχουμε και μια ηλικια δεν βλεπομεν καλα)

τι ομορφα που ειναι τα γλυκουλια μου   :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: αντε που σας εκρυβε η μαμα σας σε κατι τοσο δα φωτογραφιες  . 
βλεπουν καλα τα μαυρα τσαχπινομπρμπιλογαργαλιαρ  ικα ματια μου  ;αυτο το πανεμορφο πλασμα (ο Περικλης)ειναι ιδιος με τον ναμνακο μου;  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
αχ μωρε Μαρια να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα φροντιζεις τα ψυχουλακια  :Bug Dance:  :Bug Dance:  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:

----------


## mpapad

:Love0020: Σας ευχαριστώ!!! σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά!!!

και παιδιά!!!  επιτέλους η Σούλα μου έγραψε σχόλιο!!!!!!  unbelievable!!!!  
<LI title=" :Character0235: "> :Character0235:

----------


## NoAngeL

Να τα χαίρεσαι Μαρία. Καλούς απογόνους και στο άλλο ζευγαράκι σου!

----------


## kdionisios

Πολύ ωραία τα πουλάκια σου! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσουν

----------


## vagelis76

> 



Κάτι λείπει στη φώτο......Μήπως το μπουκάλι της Κλινέξ??????

Να σου ζήσουν και να χαίρεσαι όλη τη παρέα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

το πετσετακι που ειναι;  :Anim 59:

----------


## Sissy

Να τα χαίρεσαι Μαρία, πάντα να'ναι γερά!!!

----------


## ivi

Μαρία είναι πανέμορφα τα μωρά σου!!!να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## mpapad

το πετσετάκι λοιπόν λίγο πριν διπλωθεί και μπει στην φωλιά!!!

----------


## douke-soula

τι γλυκουλια μωρακια  :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0001: 
αντε και στο κλαρι Μαρια (να γλυτωσουν και τα πετσετακια )

----------


## mpapad

> τι γλυκουλια μωρακια 
> αντε και στο κλαρι Μαρια (να γλυτωσουν και τα πετσετακια )


τώρα αυτά πετάνε και ξεκίνησαν και το σαλιαροκελάηδισμα!!!  η μανούλα τους όμως μόλις προχτές ξεκίνησε και αποκτά νέα μωρά!!  μόλις ξεκινήσουν.....  το σκ@@@ να είσαι σίγουρη... πως θα την πληρώσουν κι άλλες πετσέτες (πάντα τις κόβω στα 4 για οικονομία!!!) χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## geam

να σου ζήσουν!!!!
Υ.Γ. : ωραίες φωτό... τις έβαλες με τον τρόπο που σου είπα????

----------


## mpapad

> να σου ζήσουν!!!!
> Υ.Γ. : ωραίες φωτό... τις έβαλες με τον τρόπο που σου είπα????


χαχαχαχαχα!!!!  μάθε πρώτα και μετά....  δείξεμας και εμάς!!!!!  χαχαχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαιρεσαι,ο Περικλης ειναι ολα τα λεφτα

----------

